# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs > Need a Prosthetic 3D Printed >  Need help with making a prosthetic arm for weight lifting/working out

## searchquery

You may have heard of Max Okun last year when a video of him working out with a prosthetic arm went viral. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=574ibwSe-zc

I am wondering where I can find the elbow joint used by Advanced Arm Dynamics to build Max Okun a prosthetic arm for weight lifting/working out? Here's a link to a picture of the arm and elbow joint https://i2.kknews.cc/large/1b7400019b1f4583ab69

Is it possible to 3d print this joint? Is this a standard joint used in prosthetics/orthotics?  Is this a standard joint used in another field?  Are there any free designs available online? Anything would be helpful! Thanks in advance!

----------


## curious aardvark

while it would certainly be possible to 3d print that joint. 
The original is most likely engineered from carbon fibre and titanium. 
So getting anywhere close to the strength and lightness of the original - is going to be tricky. 

A combination of a metal powder printer and markforge printer would be your best bet. 
You might, possibly, be able to get away with just the markforge printer. 

No other 3d printer I know of would be able to make parts strong enough.

----------


## searchquery

Thanks for your help!  Do you have any idea what kind of elbow joint was used?  If I tried to buy the elbow joint pre-made from someone, what am I looking for?  Or if there is a free design for that type of elbow joint available online?

----------


## curious aardvark

Your best bet is to contact max okun directly and ask him who made the arm. 
It's got to be a custom made unit.

----------


## Roberts_Clif

One-of-a-Kind Prosthetic Arm Accelerates Bodybuilder’s Workout, Sparks Viral Video

http://www.prweb.com/releases/2016/09/prweb13649364.htm
Carol Sorrels
Advanced Arm Dynamics
+1 405-250-8555

----------


## Susanne

Yes sure I have heard about many websites which provide you with the prothesis limbs and you get your joint 3D Printed from there as per your usage and requirement they will use the filament.

----------


## BrunoGedesh

do with 3D printers!

----------

